# Trimming hair on feet



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's a wonderful page on grooming! 
Morningsage Goldens Grooming 2


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, Ikseley!! That's just exactly what I needed!

Jill


----------

